# Getting our fabric department back!



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I was in Wal Mart today and discovered they are putting the fabric department back in...thank goodness! Without the Wal Mart fabric it is a 30 minute drive to a fabric store for me...something I rarely do. 

:clap: :happy: :goodjob:


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wish we'd gets ours back.......But, I don't think it is gonna happen.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I am so glad for you but I am afraid we are going to be like Texasdirtdigger, no such luck here :grump:, they ran the local fabric stores out of business and then closed their fabric department, really a shame in small towns where you don't have a lot of options!!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

cc said:


> I am so glad for you but I am afraid we are going to be like Texasdirtdigger, no such luck here :grump:, they ran the local fabric stores out of business and then closed their fabric department, really a shame in small towns where you don't have a lot of options!!


Complain, complain, complain. It really helps.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Country Lady said:


> Complain, complain, complain. It really helps.


This is sooooo true...I don't know how many e-mails I sent.....and others did the same......we got ours back too.......CONGRATS Ravenlost on getting yours back........
bopeep


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks, I was very glad to see it. They're not completely finished setting it up, but they are selling fabric already...although I didn't get any today! They stuck it in the very back corner of the store next to the automotive department!

When they took the fabric section out here in town (I shop at the one in the next town) the ladies who worked it were very upset. One of them said they used to have a couple of really nice fabric stores in town that Wal Mart put out of business. They still don't have a fabric section and I don't think they'll get one back.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

We have one walmart that is about 45 minutes away that still sells fabric by the yard. Their selection is getting smaller and smaller. But.....April 13th.....JoAnn's is opening a store about 30 minutes away. Yippee!


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

I hope the "new" fabric dept at the Wal-Mart in MS is better than the "new" one in LA. The one in Hammond, LA has the worse, cheapest, tacky material that I've ever seen. No salesperson is anywhere around & the thread(Coats Dual Purpose) is never re-stocked. But......I'm still real glad to have it. It might get better. & I found some cute 100% cotton (a blue print) for $4.44/yd from Pakistan. So, it's not so bad.


----------



## jad44 (Apr 10, 2008)

cc said:


> I am so glad for you but I am afraid we are going to be like Texasdirtdigger, no such luck here :grump:, they ran the local fabric stores out of business and then closed their fabric department, really a shame in small towns where you don't have a lot of options!!


*​*Keep screaming about it to your local Walmart!!! I did when I saw ours disappearing - adn I told them like you said - First they run the fabric shops out of the small towns and then they quit theirs too - and I also added, I can buy locally for my other items too - I don't need Walmart if they don't need me! and I see more fabric coming in all the time - I made it pretty point blank- I'm not one for saving on words when they have done us wrong!!!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

We still have a fabric dept. at the closest wally world to us which is an hour away. If they shut it down then it will be 2 hours away to get fabric.


----------

